# Season Pass rubbish?



## alovella (May 1, 2006)

Sorry but it's a big :down: to Tivo. It states that if you book a season pass to record a regular program then Tivo will re-adjust any time changes made but, this is not the case as My wife has been watching a regular episode being THE GREAT BRITISH MENU which tonight ran late but for some reason Tivo recorded another program at the season pass time & failed to adjust the time as it states it should. Thanks to Tivo my wife has been left angry at missing this regular series. She's  & wants to know what happened. Any suggestions


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Define "ran late". Was the new time scheduled in advance, or did the show start late because an earlier show ran longer than expected? TiVo only knows what its schedule says; there's no signal that says, "Show X has just started." (This sort of thing happens in the USA as well.)

-- Don


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Tivo cannot adjust itself immediately to changes or delays in a programming schedule. Assume that your Tivo needs 24 hours notification of a change for it to adjust itself. So basically if your wife's show was preempted an emergency or something then the Tivo will not adjust itself.


----------



## alovella (May 1, 2006)

Well, In answer to my replies. It was Snooker that seemed more important than my wifes season Pass programe so who knows. It looks like she needs to complain the the BBC even so, the season pass schedule could do with a bit more explanitory so one can understand easier but the wifes still  can't say I blame her.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

TiVo can only deal with changes to programme times that are published by the broadcaster. Also, those changes need to be published before TiVo makes its daily call to get the listings.

Unfortunately, the BBC are particular cavalier about running late.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Just done a tivoweb search. Loads of repeats on Channel UKFOOD???. Whatever that is???

You can't blame the Live Snooker for overrunning. It always does??


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

alovella said:


> Well, In answer to my replies. It was Snooker that seemed more important than my wifes season Pass programe so who knows. It looks like she needs to complain the the BBC even so, the season pass schedule could do with a bit more explanitory so one can understand easier but the wifes still  can't say I blame her.


Might be worth doing a "view upcoming episodes" on any SPs for shows that run directly after the snooker and manually selecting the repeat showing if there is one... otherwise, just add an extra hour or so to the end of the episodes after the snooker


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> You can't blame the Live Snooker for overrunning. It always does??


On the contrary I can blame it/the BBC quite happily. It annoys the pants of me when snooker and golf stamp all over the regular schedules. Just because it happens a lot (and you learn to adjust) doesn't make it any less irritating. It must also annoy snooker and golf fans who aren't around when these programmes are on to discover the BBC failed to predict a sensible running time so they miss the final frames/holes etc.

Personally I wish the BBC would schedule 'filler' programmes around these events so that at the worst you might miss an old episode of Faulty Towers or something - or schedule enough time for the event and pad with fillers if it underruns rather than mess up the middle of series people will tune in to watch.

<end rant>


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

AMc said:


> Personally I wish the BBC would schedule 'filler' programmes around these events so that at the worst you might miss an old episode of Faulty Towers or something - or schedule enough time for the event and pad with fillers if it underruns rather than mess up the middle of series people will tune in to watch.
> <end rant>


Now that's an idea! Only ever show repeats after live events (snooker, cricket, golf, football, award shows, tennis). It solves both problems. Those watching the live event won't be annoyed to miss the final round/set/frame/extra-time, and few people are going to complain about missing the repeat of a repeat of a repeat. They could even add text to the listing in TV listings magazines, TiVo, Sky EPG, Digiguide that "this show is subject to cancellation".

Alternately, specify that if the live event needs to run over, it can continue to be viewed via "interactive".

It's not acceptable that they just make some arbitrary decision to run over.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

b166er said:


> Alternately, specify that if the live event needs to run over, it can continue to be viewed via "interactive".


Which will really annoy the 40-ish%* of the country who do not yet have any form of Digital TV 

(*Last figure I read)


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

6022tivo said:


> Just done a tivoweb search. Loads of repeats on Channel UKFOOD???. Whatever that is???
> 
> You can't blame the Live Snooker for overrunning. It always does??


The repeats are on UKTV Food - which is on Sky and also on at least some of the cable offerings - and they run 1 or 2 weeks behind the BBC2 showings (I can't remember which).

I think that you *can* blame the BBC for the snooker overrun. As far as we could tell last night at some point during the afternoon session it was clear that the snooker was going to overrun its expected slot - about 6:20PM they "reminded" viewers that Eggheads/The Great British Menu would both be shown about half an hour later than they should have been.
What seems to have happened is that they were playing slower than expected, but the match wasn't at a critical stage so it really looked like they should just have showed the 30 minute overrun at 7PM in the next scheduled snooker session...


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

b166er said:


> Alternately, specify that if the live event needs to run over, it can continue to be viewed via "interactive".
> 
> It's not acceptable that they just make some arbitrary decision to run over.


Agreed -we were scrambling last night to to use a video to record this since the overrun clashed with the C4 Lost recap programme.

An alternative suggestion from my husband last night was that the BBC could create a "Scheduled BBC2" channel which would show the original programmes as planned so that anyone recording them would get the programmes they expect. The problem with this is almost certainly that it would require more bandwidth than they have spare on Sky, and I'm not sure they have any spare space on digital terrestrial.


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

cwaring said:


> Which will really annoy the 40-ish%* of the country who do not yet have any form of Digital TV
> 
> (*Last figure I read)


Much less than that, I have had digital for years but have never used interactive and wouldn't know where to start  TV is for watching, the internet is for interactive


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

dogsbody said:


> TV is for watching, the internet is for interactive


Absolutely!


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

I recorded "The Wild Bunch" on Sunday night and got rewarded with 2 hours of b****y snooker overrun followed by an hour of the rescheduled Match of the Day.
NOT Pleased!

Len


----------



## dogsbody (May 2, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/complaints/


----------



## JNLister (May 21, 2002)

AMc said:


> On the contrary I can blame it/the BBC quite happily. It annoys the pants of me when snooker and golf stamp all over the regular schedules. Just because it happens a lot (and you learn to adjust) doesn't make it any less irritating. It must also annoy snooker and golf fans who aren't around when these programmes are on to discover the BBC failed to predict a sensible running time so they miss the final frames/holes etc.
> 
> Personally I wish the BBC would schedule 'filler' programmes around these events so that at the worst you might miss an old episode of Faulty Towers or something - or schedule enough time for the event and pad with fillers if it underruns rather than mess up the middle of series people will tune in to watch.
> 
> <end rant>


To give credit where it's due, ITV at least have the sense to work this one out - they always schedule a disposable show (usually camcorder clip compilations) after decisive cup football games to allow for the possibility of extra time/penalties.

As it happens, the first programme my parents ever set a VCR timer for, faithfully following the listings in the Radio Times, was the 1985 World Snooker Championship Final with Dennis Taylor and Steve Davis.

With just the black left on the table in the deciding frame, the recording ended and the screen filled with snow, leaving my parents cursing the uselessness of their new technology purchase.

I presume Davis made that easy pot and took the predicted win


----------



## katman (Jun 4, 2002)

JNLister said:


> ITV at least have the sense to work this one out - they always schedule a disposable show


Personally I find that 99.9% of what ITV schedule is disposable 

I can sympathise with the problem though. Many moons ago I was "trying" to record the David Essex film "Stardust".

As this was the follow up film to "That'll Be The Day", it seemed logical to put the two on the same tape. I set the VCR to record for an extra 15 minutes just in case it was a few minutes late starting.

True to form, it started about 10 minutes late but because of the length of both films there was only enough tape for a 5 minute over run and it ran out before the end of the film. 

The next time it was shown on TV I used a blank tape and set the VCR to run for three quarters of an hour longer as it followed "The Last Night Of The Proms". That overran by an hour so once again I missed the end of the film.. AGAIN  

With all the "+1" channels on satellite and the fact that many like the Discovery family tend to repeat the days programming in 6 or 12 hours blocks this is now less of a problem but it still annoys me that a trashy program that isnt worth watching the first time will be on C4, E4, E4+1, More4, More4+1 but miss something really good and it will NEVER be repeated


----------

